# Breakthrough!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So for the last couple of practice sessions I have had I have been focusing on a solo and I can finally after about 3 years of playing it, play it up to speed.

I reduced the song to 50% speed and then 75% and then went for full speed. 

I can finally play the whole song which seems like it has been alluding me forever! It's not perfect but pretty damned close. 

This is just friggin' monumental for me!!

I never thought that I would be able to ever play this all the way through. I am glad I didn't give up. It gives me more confidence to try new things.

I forgot to tell you what song it is. It's, You Shook Me All Night Long!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Now master the chicken shuffle like chuck and angus.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Without you posting the audio / video of this I consider your claim fake news.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Believing is seeing. Way to go Lola.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know how to post an audio recording but if I can conquer this song I can do anything I put my mind to. I shall not be a technotard any longer. I will ask my son to help how to do this! You will see! Lol


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

Lola said:


> I don't know how to post an audio recording but if I can conquer this song I can do anything I put my mind to. I shall not be a technotard any longer. I will ask my son to help how to do this! You will see! Lol


Can't wait!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats Lola. That's a huge mountain for any beginning guitarist. Can't really be considered a beginner anymore.....so on to the next step for you now!!


----------

